

VMware View Open Client in Ubuntu - tony_le_montana
http://www.linoob.com/2012/03/vmware-view-open-client-in-ubuntu/

======
timrod
this is a straight copy-paste of [http://blog.canonical.com/2011/12/22/vmware-
view-tech-previe...](http://blog.canonical.com/2011/12/22/vmware-view-tech-
preview-now-available-in-the-ubuntu-software-centre/) with no attribution.

